# Any idea what this coral is?



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Any idea what this coral is, it was a hitchhiker, thanks.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

That looks like the actual coral from this "rock" that you've acquired ... a Goniopora which is slightly bleached but will colour up when slowly exposed to stronger lights


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Sea MunnKey said:


> That looks like the actual coral from this "rock" that you've acquired ... a Goniopora which is slightly bleached but will colour up when slowly exposed to stronger lights


 Thank you, just looked it up on live aquaria and that is what it looks like, should be cool to see what color it's going to be.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Goniopra are not the easiest to keep. It needs slightly dirty water (as in some nitrates) but not too high.
I find they like medium light and just a bit of flow.
They do show up as hitchhikers a lot on corals.
They are very slow growers.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*yeahhhhh*

yeahhhh shes back, was getting lonely in here Cheryl &#8230;. missed ya , I know u were lurking.... I hope &#8230;.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Not really hanging out here much. Thought I would drop in today. But hopefully back soon once I’m more settled.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

I've got 2 surviving Indo Goniopora colonies that survived the 2013 Ice Storm disaster.

At present I don't skim except water change every weekend ... Why? Because I'm lazy and couldn't be bothered even though my sump is readily available and dry with all hardwares in place.


----------

